# Welche ungefähre Oberrohrlänge bei Körpergröße 1,61m ??



## Ticopuck (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich möchte diese Frage nicht im "normalen" Kaufberatung stellen da ich doch mehr Erfahrunsgberichte von Lady's benötige  Natürlich freue ich mich auch über Beiträge von Männer ! 

Mir ist schon klar, dass Probefahren das A&O ist. Nachdem ich bei einem Händler ein viel zu großes Lapierre vorgestellt bekam (sie hatten sonst kein annähreres für meine Körpergröße da) und dann vom Händler noch behauptet wurde "es passt" möchte ich gerne selbst eine grobe Orientierung haben. Für mich ist die Oberrohrlänge entscheidender als die Sitzlänge.

Wie oben schon beschrieben bin ich 1,61 m, Körpergewicht runde 51 kg. Schrittlänge 73-74 cm. 
Ich werde eher Feldwege fahren als im puren Gelände. Fahre nebenher noch RR und bin eigentlich auch sonst sportlich. Möchte auch beim MTB gerne etwas überhöht fahren.

Auswahl an Händler im Umkreis sind sehr wenig bis gar keine  
Das letzte MTB Hardtail vor 3 Jahren war ein Giant Arete woman in S. Das einzige was ich noch weiß: es hatte eine horizontales OL von 55,5 cm. Ich empfand dies als ok, keine Schmerzen bei längerem Fahren etc...

Da wie gesagt die Händler mau sind, bestellte ich mir auf gut Glück mit Rückgaberecht bei Bike Disount ein Cube Access WLS GTL in 14" mit horizontaler OL von 53,6 cm http://www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-gtc/
Laut zwei Berechnungshilfen im Internet wurden eine OL mit 54,5 cm bei Vorbau 9 cm empfohlen, beim anderen ebenfalls OL 54,5 cm und Vorbau 10 cm. 

Leider erfuhr ich, dass das Bike entgegen den Angaben bei Bestellung lange Lieferzeit hat und darauf möchte ich mich nicht (mehr) verlassen.

Ich hätte noch ein Bike im Auge mit OL 57,2 cm... mit sonst fast gleicher Geometriedaten wie beim vorhin erwähnten Cube (beim 57,2 cm ist Sitzrohr 2 cm länger und Steuerrohr 0,5 cm länger). Es wurde behauptet, dass mir dies ganz sicher passe mit kürzerem Vorbau 

Daher meine Frage an Euch: welche OL fährt ihr mit welchem Vorbau ?? Welche Länge empfiehlt ihr mir ? Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ihr Fotos von der Sitzposition mit der meinigen ungefähren Körpergröße habt 


Ich sage schon mal lieben Dank und Grüße aus der Pfalz, 
Ticopuck


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Februar 2012)

Bin 1,62 und habe die Schrittlänge 75.

Mein Hardtail hat die effektive OR Länge von 545 und am Rohr entlang gemessen 535. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen 75 mm Vorbau, aber wenn ich mal dazu komme probiere ich einen 90 mm Vorbau aus.

Mein neues Fully wird eine effektive OR-Länge von 559 mm haben und mit einem 60 mm Vorbau bin ich es schon Probegefahren, das hat gut gepasst.

Habe jetzt auch nicht so lange Arme und sitze deswegen lieber etwas kurz.

Ach ja, wenn du vom Rennrad kommst, da fahre ich zwei Stück mit einem 480 OR und einem 90 mm Vorbau und eines mit 500 und 70 mm Vorbau, jeweils mit Lenker mit kurzen Reach. Allerdings habe ich 26" und wie gesagt eher kurz. Deswegen sind die zwei mit 480 auch Maßrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ticopuck (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Sickgirl,
merci für deine Antwort 
Ja, beim RR das ich bei einem Händler aufbauen lies, hörte ich auch auf ihn und bestellte einen 28" mit 52 cm OL. Habe einen 70 mm Vorbau dran. Ehrlich gesagt wohl fühle ich mich drauf nicht. Ein 26" konnte ich dort auch Probefahren und dies schwätzte Händler mir aus.. wegen Gruppefahren sei so schlecht etc .. Man könne dies mit kurzem Vorbau ausgleichen... 
Den Fehler mache ich ganz gewiss nicht nochmal.

Ich bin mir wirklich unsicher wegen MTB .. konnte damals ein Giant mit 53,5 OL fahren, das kam mir viel zu kurz vor .. Sicherlich hätte man mit längerem Vorbau ausgleichen können. Allerdings war ja noch dasselbe Giant in OL 55,5 cm da, worauf ich mich sichtlich wohl fühlte und schließlich auch kaufte

Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob mir das MTB in 57,2 OL + kurzem Vorbau passen könnte...
Oder eben das MTB Cube mit 53,6 + längerem Vorbau...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Februar 2012)

Bin 161 cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 74 cm.
Mein Racefully und mein Hardtail haben eine Oberrohrlänge (waagrecht) von 54,5 cm, Die Vorbaulänge ist 100 mm. Sattelrohrlänge jew. 40 cm.
Ist für meinen Geschmack schon grenzwertig, die Sitzposition ist ziemlich gestreckt. Fahre allerdings ohne Sattelüberhöhung.

Ich hatte das gleiche Hardtail mal eine Nummer größer, d.h. 43 cm Sattelrohr und entsprechend längerem Oberrohr gefahren. Also, selbst mit kürzerem Vorbau hätte ich es nicht haben wollen, da das kleinere einfach viel agiler ist.

Das ist aus 2009, wenn man auf ner Abfahrt mal mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel muss, werden die Arme ganz schön lang. Geht halt zu Lasten der Wendigkeit.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2012)

Frag doch mal im Rheinland-Pfalz Forum nach, die kennen bestimmt nen guten Händler in deiner Nähe.

Ich bin kurz, 155, fahr aber lieber ein längeres OR.


----------



## FlorianDue (22. Februar 2012)

da würde ich mich gerne einmischen:
Mein Freundin ist auch nur 157cm groß.
Geplant ist ein Dartmoor Hornet in 14 Zoll für Sie.
Das ist zwat vom Sattelrohr mit 350mm schön kurz, aber das Oberrohr mit 570mm sehr lang.
Meint Ihr, das kann man mit einem 40mm Vorbau kompensieren?


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Februar 2012)

interessant wäre jetzt noch, wie lang der vorbau beim giant war, auf dem du dich wohlgefühlt hast.

prinzipiell würde ich rein vom fahrverhalten eher ein längeres rad mit einem kürzeren vorbau anpassen als umgekehrt. also lieber 570+80 als 530+120, wenn 550+100 gewünscht sind. was man natürlich beachten muss, ist dann die überstandshöhe des größeren rahmens. bei 172,5cm/79,5cm ist mein spark in m (585mm or) mit effektiver vorbaulänge (90mm + ritchey 10d flat) von ca. 110-115mm längenmäßig für mich gar nicht mal sooo üppig, aber mit der überstandshöhe wirds recht knapp.


----------



## Ticopuck (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
erst einmal herzlichen Dank für euere Antworten 

Ja, wegen Vorbau am Giant: also 10 cm waren es ganz sicher nicht, höchstens 7, aaallllerhöstens 8 cm. Und wie gesagt, dies ging noch, obwohl ich keine Überhöhung hinbekam. Ok, Steuerrohr war auch 13 cm lang 

Ich habe jetzt nach schlaflosen Nächten so entschieden, doch einen 53,6 cm horizontalen OL zu nehmen. 14" werden werden für dieses Bike bis 162 cm empfohlen. Rahmen kommt mir trotzdem arg klein vor ... Seltsamerweise schaffe ich es heute abend beim Nachmessen auf gerade mal 1,59 m Körpergröße 
Notfalls kann ich vll. mit Setback-Sattelstütze und max 10 cm Vorbau nachhelfen (??)... 
Und wenn es gar nicht geht, wirds zurückgeschickt... 

Was ist denn Überstandhöhe ??  sorry für meine Fragen.. Ist damit die Sattelerhöhung gemeint ??

Liebe Grüße
Ticopuck


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

fahre am ht 55er oberlange - bin 1,70 - schritt 80 ! am enduro (z,b. ) hab ich ein 60er oberrohr - das passt auch - hängt von so vielen faktoren ab ...


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2012)

Ticopuck schrieb:


> ......Was ist denn Überstandhöhe ??  sorry für meine Fragen.. Ist damit die Sattelerhöhung gemeint ??.....



Überstandshöhe ist der Luftraum zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt - wichtig beim Ab- und Aufsteigen, vor allem bei ungewolltem Absteigen und auf schmalen Wegen am Hang


----------



## Ticopuck (24. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Überstandshöhe ist der Luftraum zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt - wichtig beim Ab- und Aufsteigen, vor allem bei ungewolltem Absteigen und auf schmalen Wegen am Hang


 
Supi, Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ticopuck (24. Februar 2012)

So, habe hier mal ein Foto von genau demselbigen Cube wie ich bestellt habe in 14"

Irgendwie scheine ich mich anfangs mit der Körpergröße vermessen zu haben. Heute morgen bin auch wieder 159 cm 
Die Frau auf dem Bild hat Körpergröße 153 cm, Beininnenlänge 73 cm, Armlänge 54 cm. Vorbaulänge 90 mm.

Meine Daten
Körpergröße 159 cm, Beininnenlänge 73-74, Armlänge ebenfalls 54 cm.

Vll ist jetzt die OL besser zu beurteilen. Auf dem Foto sind es 
bei 14" OL 53,6 cm
bei einem 16" OL 57 cm.

Ich bin also am Rumpf 5-6 cm länger als sie. Wäre daher die OL 53,6 cm oder 57 cm angebrachter ?

Lg


----------



## Ticopuck (24. Februar 2012)

Ergänzung: Die Frau schrieb mir, dass sie eine Sattelstütze von 40 cm benutze, diese allerdings gegen einen etwas größeren austauschen möchte. Sie sagt, sie könne noch ca 1 cm höher sitzen...
Frage: Gibt es bei uns überhaupt Sattelstützen die länger sind als 40 cm bei Durchmsser 31,6 cm ? (die Frau wohnt in Schweden) 
Dies müsste ich mir ja dann auch zulegen, sofern das 14" besser für mich wäre...Und wo bekäme ich solche her ? Leicht und aus carbon sollten sie sein...

LG


----------



## Katinka87 (24. Februar 2012)

Hey Ticopuck,

hatte das prob mit der Sattelstütze auch, hab jetzt eine von tune ("starkes stück")... 42cm, ca 180-200g. 

LG


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

sieht so aus , als wäre es zu klein - 14 zoll ist auch echt was für zwerge - so um die 1,50 ... 16 sollte schon geh´n ...


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Februar 2012)

Bist du dir sicher mit der Sattelstütze?

Ich fahre sogar einen 13,5" Rahmen mit einem Schrittlänge von 75 cm und meine Sattelstütze guckt bis zum Sattelgestell genau 25 cm raus, also 15 cm stecken noch im Rahmen.


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sieht so aus , als wäre es zu klein - 14 zoll ist auch echt was für zwerge - so um die 1,50 ... 16 sollte schon geh´n ...



14 zoll sind nicht für Zwerge. Ich bin selber 160 mit 72-73 Schrittlänge. 15 zoll Rahmen sind mir zu gross. Ich will auch so viel Überstand haben wie möglich. Ich fahr im Gelände, gern wo es etwas interssanter wird  - nicht nur Forstautobahn und Strasse. 

Eine Freundin von mir ist gerade 2 cm großer - sie fährt 15 zoll Rahmen ohne Problem. Es ist eine sehr individuelle Sache. Wenn du viel Kontrolle über das Bike haben willst, und oft hinter der Sattel gehts, brauchst du dafür einen Rahmen, der dir das erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2012)

Ich durfte das 14"-Zwergenrad letztes Jahr mal kurz fahren. Also selbst für mich mit 161 cm und 74 cm Schrittlänge war es noch ok. Gut, die Sattelstütze hätte etwas mehr ausgezogen werden müssen, dann wäre ich aber auch das erste mal mit Sattelüberhöhung gefahren. Von der Oberrohrlänge her war es absolut in Ordnung.

Ich fahre am liebsten 15" Rahmen. Meine beiden 16-Zöller sind, wie schon gesagt, grenzwertig im Gelände, vor allem, wenn man den Sattel nicht absenkt. Auf Forstautobahnen und in leichtem Gelände sind sie ok. Bei der gestreckten Sitzposition liegt allerdings relativ viel Gewicht auf den Handgelenken. Da schlafen mir schon mal die Hände ein, was auf den Zwergenrädern nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

ich fahr auch nicht nur forstautobanh - und man muss den sattel klar absenken , wenn es bergab ruppiger wird .. aber zu klein is ja auch wieder nix ... aber  jedem , wie´s passt  man kann aber auch normal grosse (..) rahmen fahren die ein tiefes or haben , wie mein speci emduro oder das IH ... dann siehts wenigstens noch nach mtb aus .. greez , bb


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Februar 2012)

Werden jetzt richtige MTBs nicht nur nach der Laufradgröße sondern auch nach der Rahmenhöhe definiert?

So ein Hängebauchschwein ist vielleicht auch nicht nach jederfraus Geschmack.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

keins meiner bikes hat nen hängebauch .das mag ich auch nicht .. und : riesenrahmen seh´n kacke aus - zwergenrahmen auch- alle extreme halt  ... auch , wenn sie demjenigen passen ... is halt so .- is meine meinung, muss ja nicht deine  oder die von ... sein .-


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2012)

Naja, Bb nimmt bekanntermaßen eine Sonderstellung ein, wie wir alle wissen, nicht nur im LO sondern im gesamten IBC-Forum.
Deshalb sollten ihre sogenannten Beiträge  gesehen werden, wie sie wirklich sind:
Kokettierende, sinnfreie, selbstverliebte Statements, denen man keine weitere Beachtung schenken braucht.


----------



## Veloce (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre mit 1,65  15 " OR 540 . 
Vorbaulänge  effektiv 85 .
So  habe ich bergab auch hinter dem Sattel  gebeugte  Arme zum Abfedern  und souveränen Lenken .
Mit geraden Armen d. h. zu langem Oberrohr oder Vorbau kannst du 
nicht souverän abfahren . Für die Waldautobahn läßt sich einiges passend
machen  ist  allerdings mit höchstwarscheinlichen Trailhunger nicht mehr
passend .


----------



## blutbuche (25. Februar 2012)

..unsere tiefenpsychologin 4mate - köstlich .--


----------



## firefly27 (25. Februar 2012)

So richtig viel Erfahrungen zu MTBs kann ich nicht geben, da ich mit meinem neu aufgebauten CC-Fully erst 1-2 kleine Proberunden ohne Gelände gedreht habe. Allerdings fahre ich an allen meinen Rädern kurze Oberrohrlängen.

Ich bin 1,60m mit 73-74cm SL. 

Das Fully hat ein OR von 50,8cm mit 90mm Vorbau und 10mm Versatz in der Sattelstütze. Mit einem 100mm Vorbau wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch gut klargekommen. Der Rahmen ist ein 14,5 Zöller. Die Sattelstütze hat 35mm Länge und es ist noch genug Platz zum Festklemmen.
Mein Rennrad hat ein OR von 49cm mit 100mm Vorbau und ebenfalls 10mm Sattelstützenversatz. Das Alltagsrad hat ein OR von 50,5mm und einen 105mm Vorbau und keinen Versatz in der Sattelstütze. Dann habe ich noch ein Singlespeeder mit 50cm OR, 90mm Vorbau und 20mm Setback der Stütze. Alle Räder haben alle eine Sattelüberhöhung. Die drei letztgenannten Räder haben 650C-Laufräder (26").

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal ein Rad mit 53cm OR, das mir von einem Fahrradhändler als passend angedreht worden war. Darauf habe ich mich immer unwohl gefühlt und war froh, als ich es wieder los war.

Ich habe mal zwei Bilder eingefügt, die ich gerade auf die Schnelle im Wohnzimmer geknipst habe. Darauf bin ich einmal auf dem Fully und einmal auf dem Alltagsrad zu sehen:


----------



## blutbuche (25. Februar 2012)

finde , das fully sieht deutlich zu klein aus ...


----------



## Cesane (25. Februar 2012)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,60m mit 73-74cm SL.



Mische mich nur ungern ein, aber bei der angegebenen Schrittlänge wird bei Fullys ein 16" oder 16,5" - Rahmen empfohlen, aber wenn Du tatsächlich klar kommst, dann ist es ja o.k. Allerdings sieht man auf dem Bild deutlich, dass der Rahmen recht klein ist und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Rad bei entsprechendem Speed und Gelände eine zufriedenstellende Laufruhe aufweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (25. Februar 2012)

Sorry, eine Rahmenhöhe von 16" sind 406 mm, dazu gerechnet eine Tretlagerhöhe von 335 (Bsphaftfür ein Ghost Bike) macht rein rechnerisch eine Überstandshöhe von 741 mm. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 74 mm böses Aua beim ungewollten absteigen.


----------



## firefly27 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe, wenn ich über dem Rahmen stehe, noch ungefähr 3 Finger breit Platz, ein größerer Rahmen gäbe bei unfreiwilligem Abstieg definitiv aua.

Von den Fahreigenschaften ist es auf jeden Fall laufruhiger als meine anderen Räder, so schlimm kann es also nicht werden...


----------



## Cesane (26. Februar 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Sorry, eine Rahmenhöhe von 16" sind 406 mm, dazu gerechnet eine Tretlagerhöhe von 335 (Bsphaftfür ein Ghost Bike) macht rein rechnerisch eine Überstandshöhe von 741 mm. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 74 mm böses Aua beim ungewollten absteigen.



Deine Rechnung stimmt nur bei völlig waagrechtem Oberrohr, welches am oberen Ende des Sitzrohrs endet. Üblicherweise fallen Fullyrahmen nach hinten Richtung Sitzrohr (dort wird die Rahmenhöhe gemessen) schräg ab (sieht man auch auf dem Bild). Deshalb gibt es da definitiv kein Aua beim ungewollten absteigen. Es gibt bei Ghost z.B. kein Fully mit waagrechtem Oberrohr http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bikes-2012/. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei, dieser Rahmen ist deutlich zu klein.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Februar 2012)

@cesane :  !


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2012)

Ich mit meinen 71cm SL hab nach Testen von zig verschiedenen Rahmen und Marken die Feststellung gemacht, dass es *nur* übers Ausprobieren geht und die Herstellerangaben nur Anhaltspunkte sein können


----------



## firefly27 (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann einigen wir uns darauf, dass man es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren sollte. Bei dem 16"-Fully von Cube meines Mannes passe ich auf jeden Fall nicht drüber, da klemmt der Rahmen im Schritt.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

bei 16 zoll cube muss man auch mind. 80 sl haben .-


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung stimmt nur bei völlig waagrechtem Oberrohr, welches am oberen Ende des Sitzrohrs endet. Üblicherweise fallen Fullyrahmen nach hinten Richtung Sitzrohr (dort wird die Rahmenhöhe gemessen) schräg ab (sieht man auch auf dem Bild). Deshalb gibt es da definitiv kein Aua beim ungewollten absteigen. Es gibt bei Ghost z.B. kein Fully mit waagrechtem Oberrohr http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bikes-2012/. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei, dieser Rahmen ist deutlich zu klein.



naja, hinten stimmt die rechnung (minus 2-3cm sattelrohrüberstand) und nach vorne wirds *noch höher*. da würde ich mich nicht aus dem fenster lehnen und sagen, dass das definitiv passt.

irgendwo schrieb die ursprungsposterin irgendwas von setback-stütze, um den zu kurzen rahmen auszugleichen. sowas ist meiner meinung nach pfusch, denn zu allererst muss die sattelposition stimmen, danach wird dann der vorbau (bzw. die rahmenlänge) ausgerichtet. die dame auf dem bild hat jetzt leider die pedale nicht waagerecht stehen, aber ich meine fast sie könnte schon ein stück weiter vorne sitzen.


----------



## Cesane (27. Februar 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> naja, hinten stimmt die rechnung (minus 2-3cm sattelrohrüberstand) und nach vorne wirds *noch höher*. da würde ich mich nicht aus dem fenster lehnen und sagen, dass das definitiv passt.



Diese Argumentation ist doch überhaupt nicht schlüssig. Die Rahmenhöhe orientiert sich nicht vorne an der Vorbauhöhe sondern hinten an der Sitzrohrlänge. Nahezu alle Bikes haben ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr (außer das eine oder andere Rennrad). Jetzt darfst Du mal raten warum. Dadurch erreicht man die sog. Standüberhöhung und nur da ist sie wichtig. Du kannst ja nicht ernsthaft bei MtB`s erwarten, dass das Höhenniveau des Oberrohrs von vorne bis hinten gleich ist um bei einem unfreiwilligen Abstieg mögliche Schmerzen durch Aufprall am Oberrohr zu vermeiden.

Nach allen mir bekannten Methoden zur Berechnung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe ist zunächst die Schritthöhe zur Bestimmung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe das alles entscheidende Maß. Dieses Maß wird bei MtB`s mit 0,57 multipliziert. Dann komme ich bei einer Schritthöhe von 73 cm auf eine Rahmenhöhe von 41,61 cm entsprechend 16,38 Zoll.
Im Umkehrschluss komme ich bei einem 14,5 Zoll Rahmen auf 36,83 cm Rahmenhöhe, entsprechend nach der obigen Berechnungsmethode bedeutet dies eine Schritthöhe von 64,61 cm!!!

Alles andere lässt sich anpassen: Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Versatz, Sattelverschiebung in der vorgegebenen Toleranz, Länge, Neigungswinkel und Höhe (Spacer) des Vorbau sowie Lenkerform. Dadurch erreiche ich eine optimale Sitzposition. Somit wird Unterschieden in Armlänge und Länge des Oberkörpers Rechnung getragen.

Dies entbindet aber nicht davon, dass man das Bike vor dem Kauf nach Möglichkeit testet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> ......Nach allen mir bekannten Methoden zur Berechnung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe ist zunächst die Schritthöhe zur Bestimmung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe das alles entscheidende Maß. Dieses Maß wird bei MtB`s mit 0,57 multipliziert. Dann komme ich bei einer Schritthöhe von 73 cm auf eine Rahmenhöhe von 41,61 cm entsprechend 16,38 Zoll.
> Im Umkehrschluss komme ich bei einem 14,5 Zoll Rahmen auf 36,83 cm Rahmenhöhe, entsprechend nach der obigen Berechnungsmethode bedeutet dies eine Schritthöhe von 64,61 cm!!!.....



Cesane, was hast du für eine Schrittlänge 
Nimm das nächste Mal, wenn du in den Bikeladen gehst, nen Meterstab mit und mess mal spaßeshalber die Rahmenhöhe von 16" Fullys und zwar einmal direkt an der Kreuzung Sattelrohr/Oberrohr und einmal ca. 30 cm weg Richtung Lenker. Du wirst erstaunt sein  und dann versuch mal ein Bike zu finden, dass bei Schrittlänge 70cm noch 5 cm Überstand in 30cm Entfernung (das ist ca. der Punkt an dem du beim Absteigen aufknallst) hat


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Cesane, was hast du für eine Schrittlänge
> Nimm das nächste Mal, wenn du in den Bikeladen gehst, nen Meterstab mit und mess mal spaßeshalber die Rahmenhöhe von 16" Fullys und zwar einmal direkt an der Kreuzung Sattelrohr/Oberrohr und einmal ca. 30 cm weg Richtung Lenker. Du wirst erstaunt sein  und dann versuch mal ein Bike zu finden, dass bei Schrittlänge 70cm noch 5 cm Überstand in 30cm Entfernung (das ist ca. der Punkt an dem du beim Absteigen aufknallst) hat



  Genau so ist es! Und wenn man einen dickeren Hintern hat, wird´s noch enger.  
Das kann echt nur jemand sagen, der noch die ans Oberrohr oder den Vorbau geknallt ist. Bergab ist ja eh nicht das Problem, aber bei einem Trail bergauf ist das Vorderrad schon leicht mal 5-10cm höher als das Hinterrad, dann viel aua.


----------



## bummelexpress (27. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und dann versuch mal ein Bike zu finden, dass bei Schrittlänge 70cm noch 5 cm Überstand in 30cm Entfernung (das ist ca. der Punkt an dem du beim Absteigen aufknallst) hat



...und dann bitte hier posten welches bike das ist. Bin nämlich auf der suche nach selbigem


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2012)

Ich war geduldig, hab gemessen und probiert, aber dazu gibts nen extra Fred...
und habs gefunden


----------



## bummelexpress (27. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich war geduldig, hab gemessen und probiert, aber dazu gibts nen extra Fred...
> und habs gefunden


Glückwunsch!
Ich befinde mich noch in der "renn mit dem Zollstock durch den Fahrradladen"-Phase


----------



## Cesane (27. Februar 2012)

QUOTE=Pfadfinderin;9247176Das kann echt nur jemand sagen, der noch die ans Oberrohr oder den Vorbau geknallt ist. Bergab ist ja eh nicht das Problem, aber bei einem Trail bergauf ist das Vorderrad schon leicht mal 5-10cm höher als das Hinterrad, dann viel aua.[/QUOTE]

In der Tat, das ist mir in 20 Jahren intensiven Mountainbiken noch nie passiert, vor allem nicht bergauf, wenn Abstieg dann in kniffligen Passagen bergab. Und da gibt es Techniken hinten über den Sattel abzusteigen. Wenn Du vom Vorbau schreibst, hat dieser mit der Rahmenhöhe zunächst mal überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern höchstens mit der Oberrohrlänge. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du fährst, aber um gegen den Vorbau zu knallen, müsstest Du im Trail bergauf extrem Deinen Körperschwerpunkt nach vorne verlagern - und das ist kontraproduktiv. Du nimmst dadurch ja extrem die Traktion vom Hinterrad weg und blockierst Dich beim anheben des Vorderrad über Stufen. 

Das "ansteigen" des Vorderrades minimierst Du erheblich, indem Du sitzend Arme und Oberkörper Richtung Lenker bringst, ohne zuviel Traktion vom Hinterrad wegzunehmen. 

Aber ich will jetzt nicht in eine Fahrtechnikdiskussion einsteigen. Jeder so wie er es kann und meint, dass es richtig ist. 

Kleine oder zu klein gewählte Rahmen haben jedoch unbestritten erhebliche Nachteile in Speedpassagen hinsichtlich Laufruhe, da auch der Radstand geringer ist, als bei "passenden" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du fährst, aber um gegen den Vorbau zu knallen, müsstest Du im Trail bergauf extrem Deinen Körperschwerpunkt nach vorne verlagern - und das ist kontraproduktiv. Du nimmst dadurch ja extrem die Traktion vom Hinterrad weg und blockierst Dich beim anheben des Vorderrad über Stufen.
> 
> Das "ansteigen" des Vorderrades minimierst Du erheblich, indem Du sitzend Arme und Oberkörper Richtung Lenker bringst, ohne zuviel Traktion vom Hinterrad wegzunehmen.



Danke für deine Fahrtechniktipps. Schön, dass du anscheinend auf Anhieb gleich überall rauf bzw. drüber kommst.


----------



## Cesane (27. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Danke für deine Fahrtechniktipps. Schön, dass du anscheinend auf Anhieb gleich überall rauf bzw. drüber kommst.



Dein Sarkasmus ist unangebracht. Nur weil Du Dich offensichtlich hin und wieder am Oberrohr oder Vorbau anschlägst, ist dies keine allgemeingültige Referenz für die richtige Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation ist doch überhaupt nicht schlüssig. Die Rahmenhöhe orientiert sich nicht vorne an der Vorbauhöhe sondern hinten an der Sitzrohrlänge. Nahezu alle Bikes haben ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr (außer das eine oder andere Rennrad). Jetzt darfst Du mal raten warum. Dadurch erreicht man die sog. Standüberhöhung und nur da ist sie wichtig.



Du schreibst, die Überstandshöhe ist nur hinten am Sitzrohr wichtig, was einfach nicht richtig ist. Aber diejenigen, die es betrifft, sind eh so schlau und wissen schon, worauf sie achten müssen, siehe z.B. Post von Mausoline.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2012)

Na cesane,
was hast du denn jetzt für eine Schrittlänge und wie ist bei deinem Bike die Oberrohrhöhe


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> ..........wenn Abstieg dann in kniffligen Passagen bergab. Und da gibt es Techniken hinten über den Sattel abzusteigen.
> ..........



Sie beschreibt ja genau das Problem wenn man weiter vorn gegen das Oberrohr kommt beim - gewollten oder ungewollten - Absteigen, nämlich eben bergab, da landet man immer weiter vorn, sofern man nicht zur Seite fällt oder wenn es klappt nach hinten absteigt.

Ich denke, das läßt sich ab einem bestimmten Federweg für uns eher kleine Personen nicht vermeiden. Bei meinem Bergabradl (Sitzrohrlänge 45cm und Oberrohr 57cm) muß ich auch damit leben, dafür hat es mehr Federweg als ich je brauchen werde  und es ist laufruhig (trotzdem wendig genug). Fürs Üben und um winklige Sachen auszuprobieren nehme ich mein flaches Hardtail (37,5er Sitzrohrlänge, Oberrohr 56,5cm  mit nur 100mm Gabel), da komme ich in jeder Lebenslage lässig vom Rad (zur Info: SL 78cm).
(P.S.: Ist wie beim Motorrad, eine Sportenduro ist immer hoch, wenn man mit den Beinen an den Boden kommen möchte, muß man ein Trialmotorrad fahren ;-))


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2012)

Cesane schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation ist doch überhaupt nicht schlüssig.



sickgirls rechnung ignoriert zwar, dass das sattelrohr ja doch meist ein paar cm über das oberrohr hinausschaut. sie vernachlässigt wie ich im ersten moment ebenso aber auch den sitzrohrwinkel. bei 73° sitzrohrwinkel ist ein rahmen mit 406mm sitzrohr und 335mm tretlagerhöhe an der sitzrohrkante etwa 759mm hoch überm boden. abzüglich geschätzten 30mm für das tiefer ansetzende oberrohr sind wir dann bei *729mm höhe* - wohlgemerkt, das ist direkt vorm sattelrohr.

direkt am sattelrohr sind also bei *740mm schrittlänge* noch *11mm luft*. man könnte also auf den ersten blick durchaus sagen, das könnte reichen.

nach vorne steigt das oberrohr allerdings deutlich an, weil es bei kleinen bikes durch die mehr oder weniger festgelegte höhe des steuerrohrs (bedingt durch die einbaulänge der gabel, die wiederum bei gleichen federwegen recht ähnlich ist) und die meist kurze länge des oberrohrs sozusagen aus platzgründen gar nicht anders geht.

ein stück vorm sattel - wenn ich mit der sattelspitze im kreuz über meinem oberrohr stehe, ist die vorderkante meiner hose immerhin 30cm vom sattelrohr entfernt, obwohl ich mich nicht als besonders kräftig bezeichnen würde - wird das oberrohr also vermutlich im mittel deutlich höher sein als direkt am sattelrohr. das sieht man an dem cube ziemlich deutlich und wenn man sich am rocky ein gerades oberrohr vorstellt ist es genau das gleiche. das finde ich doch sehr schlüssig.

deine argumentation war ja etwa: hinten passt es knapp, daher passt es weiter vorne auch weil das rohr ja abfällt. möglicherweise hast du ja mit abfallen sowas wie am rocky gemeint, möglicherweise auch ein sehr niedrig am sitzrohr ansetztens oberrohr, aber für ein gerades oberrohr ist deine argumentation halt leider einfach mal genau falschrum.




Cesane schrieb:


> Die Rahmenhöhe orientiert sich nicht vorne an der Vorbauhöhe sondern hinten an der Sitzrohrlänge.



bestreitet ja niemand. die vorbauhöhe ist eh recht ähnlich, da die steuerrohrlängen mit größerer sitzrohrlänge kaum zunimmt und die einbaulänge vom gabelfederweg ja in aller regel recht starr vorgegeben ist.



Cesane schrieb:


> Nahezu alle Bikes haben ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr (außer das eine oder andere Rennrad).



bestreitet auch wieder niemand.



Cesane schrieb:


> Jetzt darfst Du mal raten warum. Dadurch erreicht man die sog. Standüberhöhung und nur da ist sie wichtig.



wenn man sich mal die geometriezeichnungen mit eingezeichneter überstandshöhe anschaut, so stellt man fest, dass sie irgendwo in der mitte des oberrohrs eingezeichnet ist und NICHT hinten am sattelrohr. warum, habe ich ja oben aufgeführt: man steht eigentlich doch recht weit vom sitzrohr entfernt überm oberrohr. also ist sie eben nicht nur vorm sattelrohr wichtig, sondern nur weiter vorne. 

bei manchen rädern steigt das oberrohr vom tiefsten punkt irgendwo vorm sattel sogar wieder richtung sitzrohr oder es ist eine querstrebe oder ein üppiges gusset zur verstärkung angebracht, weil man dort eben nicht steht. als beispiele wären die erste generation des cannondale scalpels und diverse rotwilds zu nennen, die auf grund ihrer dämpferposition in allen rahmenlängen eine nahezu gleiche rahmenhöhe hatten. bei meinem alten extralite f1 ist es ähnlich, stark abfallendes oberrohr, das nach unten gebogen quasi zum sitzrohr wird, daran angeschweißt ein richtung sattelklemme ansteigender sitzdom. cannondale super v, raven, votec f7, c9 und viele viele andere fullies hatten einen ähnlichen aufbau.



Cesane schrieb:


> Du kannst ja nicht ernsthaft bei MtB`s erwarten, dass das Höhenniveau des Oberrohrs von vorne bis hinten gleich ist um bei einem unfreiwilligen Abstieg mögliche Schmerzen durch Aufprall am Oberrohr zu vermeiden.



das erwarte ich auch nicht, ich will ja nicht über meinem vorbau stehen können. aber im relevanten bereich darf die überstandshöhe durchaus so niedrig sein, dass mir wenigstens der freiwillige abstieg keine schmerzen bereitet oder mich zum zehenspitzenbalancieren zwingt.



Cesane schrieb:


> Nach allen mir bekannten Methoden zur Berechnung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe ist zunächst die Schritthöhe zur Bestimmung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe das alles entscheidende Maß. Dieses Maß wird bei MtB`s mit 0,57 multipliziert. Dann komme ich bei einer Schritthöhe von 73 cm auf eine Rahmenhöhe von 41,61 cm entsprechend 16,38 Zoll.
> Im Umkehrschluss komme ich bei einem 14,5 Zoll Rahmen auf 36,83 cm Rahmenhöhe, entsprechend nach der obigen Berechnungsmethode bedeutet dies eine Schritthöhe von 64,61 cm!!!
> 
> Alles andere lässt sich anpassen: Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Versatz, Sattelverschiebung in der vorgegebenen Toleranz, Länge, Neigungswinkel und Höhe (Spacer) des Vorbau sowie Lenkerform. Dadurch erreiche ich eine optimale Sitzposition. Somit wird Unterschieden in Armlänge und Länge des Oberkörpers Rechnung getragen.



die formeln in allen ehren, zumal sie ja auch oft ganz gute ergebnisse bringen: egal wie lange man an der sitzrohrlänge rumrechnet, ist *im ersten moment* die oberrohrlänge entscheidend ob ein rad passt. die sitzhöhe anzupassen ist ja meistens kein problem. 

ob man eine gekröpfte oder gerade stütze braucht, hängt vom sitzwinkel und den eigenen beinen ab, man korrigiert damit aber keine falsche oberrohrlänge. die sitzposition ist einfach aus ergonomischen gründen plusminus geringfügige abweichungen durch persönliche vorlieben relativ festgelegt. bitte lege mir jetzt niemand in den mund dass jeder mensch gleich sitzt oder gleich sitzen soll. wer seine persönliche sitzposition gefunden hat, sollte nicht zum beispiel von der benötigten setbackstütze wegen zu langem oberrohr auf eine gerade stütze umrüsten, auch wenn die bikebravos solchen mist immer noch schreiben.

ebenso ist von extrem kurzen oder langen vorbauten zur oberrohrkorrektur abzusehen, weil es dem fahrverhalten in aller regel absolut nicht dienlich ist.

wäre es so einfach, alles nachträglich anzupassen, bräuchte man ja nur noch genügend kleine rahmen und genügend lange vorbauten/gekröpfte sattelstützen, um alle fahrergrößen zu bedienen.

da sind wir uns ja hoffentlich alle einig.



Cesane schrieb:


> Dies entbindet aber nicht davon, dass man das Bike vor dem Kauf nach Möglichkeit testet.



genauso sieht es aus. und da muss man dann eben auch testen, nachdem man vorher viel gerechnet hat, ob sowas wie die überstandshöhe passt. wenn die länge noch dreimal millimetergenau passt, kann es eben schon für ein unsicherheitsgefühl sorgen, wenn es bei der überstandshöhe knapp zugeht.

mir ist es ja auch egal, dass es bei meinem rahmen knapp ist. bisher bin ich auch noch nicht in unfreiwilligen kontakt mit dem oberrohr gekommen. aber dennoch würde ich mich eben vor solchen pauschalaussagen a la "gar kein problem, passt einwandfrei, man kommt ja eh nie vorne aufs oberrohr" hüten.


----------



## firefly27 (27. Februar 2012)

@crazyeddie: guter Post  
Ich sehe nicht, warum eine Sattelstütze mit 10mm Setback Pfusch sein soll. Sie ist, wie mein Vorposter schon deutlich gemacht, nicht dazu da, ein zu kurzes Oberrohr auszugleichen. Ich wollte bei der Aufzählung nur deutlich machen, dass ich insgesamt eine Länge von ca. 61cm Sattelmitte - Lenkermitte benötige um bequem fahren zu können (bei kleiner Sattelüberhöhung). Wenn der Sattel tiefer ist als der Lenker geht bestimmt mehr, dann kann ich mir aber auch, polemisch gesagt, ein Hollandrad kaufen. 
Die Länge von 61cm kann ich bei einem größeren Rahmen und damit längerem Oberrohr durch einen kürzeren Vorbau erreichen, allerdings verzichte ich gerne auf einen Stummelvorbau. Außerdem ist meistens das Steuerrohr länger, was wieder auf Kosten der Sattelüberhöhung geht. Daher fahre ich lieber kleine Rahmen, bei denen ich die beiden Punkte von Sattelüberhöhung und ausreichend langem Vorbau realisieren kann.
Ich denke mal, dass es aber auch vom Einsatzzweck des Rades abhängt. Ich z.B. will damit ohne technische Passagen durch den Wald fahren. Für ruppige Trails ist das Rad nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Februar 2012)

Ich kaufe alle meine Bikes nach der Oberrohrlänge, die Sattelhöhe kann man einfach über die Sattelstütze einstellen. Liteville zBsp legt ihre Rahmengrößen ja nach der Oberrohrlänge fest und verkauft dazu eine 450 mm lange Sattelstütze. Der Radstand wied ja auch wieder über die Oberrohrlänge festgelegt.

Daher hat man auf jedenfall wenn man ein kurzes Oberrohr benötigt einen kurzen Radstand mit wie Cesane behauptet schlechteren Rolleigenschaften.

Bei den größeren Bikes nach meiner Sitzlänge berechnet ist das Steuerrohr viel zu lang, das ich leider keine Sattelüberhöhung hinbekommen würde ohne einen -17° Vorbau.


----------

